
Will anyone use a mobile app that talks via VPN to a server? - mseibert
This is way too cumbersome, right?
======
aaronhallcain
I don't think so — Amazon released a server service for this very thing.

------
PaulHoule
Like to do it's own comms or to tunnel other apps comms?

